# Autosleeper Symbol/Boxer - engine problems



## 113787 (Jun 28, 2008)

Hi
Can anyone offer advise, experience or sympathy with our re-ocurring problem?
We have an Autosleeper Symbol 0n a Boxer Chassis year 2002, diesel engine 1.9 HDi
Not long after purchase in 02, we experienced the red light on the dashboard (the "auto diagnostic" lamp, connected to "injection, ignition and emissions" systems ) - illuminating whilst driving, the engine cutting out and speed dropping to no more than 20 mph. After variable time lapses the engine would wake up again until the lamp re-lit and the engine cut out once more.......and so on.
The vehicle has been back to a Peugeot dealer more times than we can remember. They put it on the electronic diagnostic equipment, re-set something and tell us it's ok - till the next time!!
We're now in a "next time" period. 
Can anyone advise? Has anyone experienced similar?
Stephen


----------



## 110245 (Feb 28, 2008)

Hi Wurlitzer - don't know if its of any help, but we had a similar problem with a Zafira 1.9CDTi, and that was diagnosed as being a faulty EGR (exhaust gas recirculation) valve, which was replaced twice on a 2006 model car with only 35500 miles on it!! The second time they put on a 'new improved' model which they claim will be ok, but after waiting a MONTH for the new part to arrive, during which time the car was unusable, I lost my rag with Vauxhall and put the car up for sale, although it seems to be fine now. We bought a C8 to replace it. Maybe there is a similar kind of system on the pug engine? We also have a Y reg A/S Symphony with the same engine as yours, but have not experienced any problems with it so far.


----------



## Zuma (Apr 29, 2006)

Hi, I have a 2002 A/S Pug Exec 2.8hdi. I also have had the same warning light come on when, but I have not experienced loss of power. I mentioned this at the last service (main dealer) and what did they say, yes you've guessed it: LET IT DEVELOP! :? 

Mark


----------

